# My fast draw!



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok guys/gals I was on YouTube watching these people do there "fast draw" with there handguns and I couldn't laugh enough lol. How reticules they looked. So what did I do? I made a video pretty much making fun of all of them and there flapping fingers and arms lol. Check out my fast draw.

Please note I don't seriously do this in real life, just me copying others. Comment like it and enjoy.

Ps.gun is not loaded...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrg-cSCrUC0


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

now you need to understand that "fast draw" competitions have been going on for a very long time...at one time one of the fastest draws was the famous singer/dancer/actor sammy davis jr...it is a very serious competition.and today it has expanded into competititive shooting along with the fast draw..i watched a guy draw and shoot 16 rounds (2 mags) from a 45 in about 4 seconds..and hit his targets every time.....
it takes me about 5 minutes just to remember whether or not i am carrying....lol


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

> Of you want more of my comedy videos make a request. Iv got ADHD and energy for miles!


This one made me laugh more than the video!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

here is a video of 15 year old tori nonaka shooting...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SORxmwmrcUI&feature=related


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

lol i know people take there fast draw super serious. witch is why i made my own video haha, i hope you guys dont seriously see me like this but this is my joking around side! iv also got a real side. but yes one thing i do have is plenty of energy. i cant sit still for long and 90% of the time when im on here im doing something outside and using my iphone. 


now if you watch alot of the fast draw shooters you gotta look at there fingers! i seen that in every video that they all move there fingers like that and flap there arms a bit. so i figured id make a joke out of it. so far iv got made fun of a bit and laughed at a bit. the humming i stole from another guy on youtube who hummed a bit before he shot. i guess it was his way to calm himself down. if you didnt see the first time i took out the gun i almost dropped it lol. its my cheap holster that i got for like 20 bucks that i used only a couple of times. just did it for a good laugh to send to my family and my friend whos obsessed with "fast draw shooters".

so hope you guys got a good laugh and again it was a 100% a joke lol 

and its pretty crazy how spot on these guys are with there draw and shooting. i for one wouldnt try that with a loaded gun or id be the real "tex" from youtube that shot himself in the leg doing this


enjoy


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

cory...i think you might be in the wrong hobby if you have all that ADHD energy...
maybe you should take up chicken chasin....lol..
i find it pretty amazing as to the things we are able to achieve..starting with people like the olympic athletes...dancers..and right on down to things we do in our daily lives..our daily jobs are a prime example of how good at something people can get.. we don't always think about it , but it is there..


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

You have no idea how good it would feel to run again, I was in track all threw out my school years. I used to run a mile every weekend on the kettle morain trails up until my motorcycle crash. Now I'd be luck if I can make it to the end of my driveway and even then ill be regretting it. But I'm stuck in this hobby lol. I'm here to stay. I still have my two other hobbys shooting and wrenching on cars.


----------



## Blerty (Jul 13, 2012)

I love hunting I always shoot at least one thing in Africa


----------



## Blerty (Jul 13, 2012)

I go hunting at least once a year in Africa.


----------



## Blerty (Jul 13, 2012)

How I make thread.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

You go to the topic you want and start a new thread. I don't hunt I target shoot and shoot for self defense.


----------



## Blerty (Jul 13, 2012)

It won't let me create one and Huntings fun


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I wish I still had the videos of us shooting... we went to Oregon to visit my husband's family, and one of their friends took us to a quarry to shoot. My first time shooting anything other than a 22 long rifle, and they hand me a silenced 22 pistol, then an AR-15, and finally, and AK-74. It was awesome!

Now I own a .38 Charter Arms Lavender Lady as my carry piece. All we need to do is find the extra cash to go apply at the courthouse, since we already took the class.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Where do you live? I think the max a state can charge you is 50$ shooting is vary vary fun. The gun in the video is my carry gun and I had it on my hip 24/7 my video was only me making fun of the wiggle finger bird flapping fast draw people lol. Plus in the video I made my name tex like the guy who shot himself in the leg lol. It was for fun. And I almost dropped the gun both times I pulled it out.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

VA, and it is only $50, but my husband just left the military so we're being tight with money until he finds a new job.


----------

